# Help Needed with how employers dealt with Surrogacy



## hopefuldads (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,
We are a gay male couple with two lovely one year old babies that we had in Thailand through an amazing lady.
We worked for British Airways but ended up quitting due to them giving us no rights as parents (despite previously giving full maternity rights previously to a gay man using a surrogate and telling us originally that our birth was classed as adoption/surrogacy leave). 
I have heard a lot of times that it was common (before new laws) that surrogacy was dealt with like adoption leave. 
If you or anyone you know has had experience in the way other employers have dealt with surrogacy and time off for new parents if you could share I would be very grateful.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

We dont deal with these cases ourselves but have helped lots of parents getting this kind of stuff sorted and can put you in touch with someone who can help. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## hopefuldads (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Natalie


----------

